# Is the pH too high at 7.8 ?



## yekoms

Is 7.8 pH just a bit to high for a community planted tank?
Our well water has 7.8 pH, GH 150 
Through water softener 7.0 pH, GH 25 (very soft)
The alkalinity of both is 180.
I used the API liquid test also for pH and it reads the same.

Thanks,Smokey


----------



## coralbandit

You'll be fine with that pH.Stay away from the watersoftner as many have had issues(some very slow to present themselves) when using softened water.Almost any fish will do well with your pH as long as you acclimate them properly and slowly to your water.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html
I test the pH the fish come in(from the bag) so I know how much I am switching them and how long I should take.
Enjoy,don't worry your pH!


----------



## BBradbury

yekoms said:


> Is 7.8 pH just a bit to high for a community planted tank?
> Our well water has 7.8 pH, GH 150
> Through water softener 7.0 pH, GH 25 (very soft)
> The alkalinity of both is 180.
> I used the API liquid test also for pH and it reads the same.
> 
> Thanks,Smokey


Hello Smokey...

You don't need to fret over the chemistry of the tap water. Just perform large water changes every 1 to 2 weeks, faithfully. I change half the water in my tanks a least every 2 weeks and the water properties are always stable. Stable water properties are a lot more important than the chemical makeup of the tap water.

B


----------



## yekoms

Thanks...That is just what I wanted to hear from you experienced guys. Using our well water from tap without the softener will be the most consistent,stable water for us to use for water changes. I was not wanting to blend or add things to the water as to chance loosing stability.

While we were figuring out the landscape (or tankscape)of the 30gal tank and looking around at local fish/pet shops we found a 45gal tank that would fit our stand. So the 30gal. goes to our son for future use and we are now using the 45gal. 

Thanks again,Smokey


----------



## NeonShark666

A ph of 7.8 is fine for many fish. If you buy a fish in water with a ph of less than 7.0, adjust it slowly to your water. Do not try and breed fishes from West Africa or the Amazonin this water though. Make all water changes with demineralized or distilled water to avoid accumulating minerals. Your water is perfect for Livebearers and Rift Valley Cichlids.


----------



## coralbandit

I would not recommend distilled or RO water as these will change not only your pH,but gH and kH leaving your water possibly unstable.


----------



## jrman83

coralbandit said:


> I would not recommend distilled or RO water as these will change not only your pH,but gH and kH leaving your water possibly unstable.


Agree. Making "all" water changes with RO or distilled water eventually ends you up with a tank that is nothing but RO or distilled...otherwise known as a ticking bomb. Unless there is a specific need to address some other issue or requirement you have in your tank...completely avoid the above suggestion of using de-mineralized water.


----------

